# New MINI 4x4 concept designs



## idc4mhc (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## FlowMINI (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow, I like the roof, hood and doors, Just need to do that to the current R56-R55 Dont like the new shape. Looks like the isuzu vehicross


----------



## idc4mhc (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah there is some resemblance.
I love the roof with the multi glass and solar panel. I also dig the side-swing rear gate.
But my favorite feature has got to be the "chrytal-globe" Nav System!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

That is just about the stupidest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## idc4mhc (Aug 18, 2008)

Never seen a Pontiac Aztec?

I think this MINI looks pretty cool. Probably not designed for the MINI purist, but it is a sweet alternative to a CRV or Sportage or Escape.


----------



## NJREDZ06 (Mar 31, 2008)

I like it


----------



## clubboy (Jul 18, 2008)

The Mini is unique. This resembles many other SUVs and doesn't stand out against them like the mini does other cars. So it's bleh in my books.


----------



## phong (Jul 5, 2007)

it's unique but i think it should get rid a bit of its "bubbly" looks


----------



## clubboy (Jul 18, 2008)

phong said:


> it's unique but i think it should get rid a bit of its "bubbly" looks


I don't think it comes even remotely close to the ratio of uniqueness that Mini cars have towards other cars. My two cents.


----------



## mustaine (Nov 9, 2007)

idc4mhc said:


> Never seen a Pontiac Aztec?


Now that is some design marvel. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I think BMW/MINI is getting greedy. They are already selling as many of their "original" MINI's as they can produce, have just added the Clubman, but this just strays too far from the concept. I don't want MINI to have something for everyone, part of their appeal is that they aren't seen as mainstream.


----------



## clubboy (Jul 18, 2008)

mtbscott said:


> I think BMW/MINI is getting greedy. They are already selling as many of their "original" MINI's as they can produce, have just added the Clubman, but this just strays too far from the concept. I don't want MINI to have something for everyone, part of their appeal is that they aren't seen as mainstream.


I agree. There was a gentleman who went into the beer business and added different types of beer to his roster. Finally sold it and decided to do it all over, but make One beer (A pilsner) really well, and he's doing better business than he ever did being all things to all people. Cadillac once tried to be all things to all people and failed. Cimmaron anyone? Catera perhaps?


----------



## NJREDZ06 (Mar 31, 2008)

BMW/Mini has a broader demographic than Cadillac though.

Almost everything that BMW/Mini produces sells very well. I cannot fault them for trying the SAV/SUV crossover route. This market segment has become very popular since the larger 4x4's are a dying breed due to higher fuel costs.

I am keeping my mind open and will make my decisions once I drive it rather than making my decision based on a concept photo.


----------

